# Experience System



## potroastV2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Here is the new information on the experience system:

*Calculation of the score*
Taken into calculation are these things:
Threads
- Created threads
- Thread views of own threads
- Thread replies of own threads
- Thread votes of own threads
- Thread tags
- Replies to own threads
- Sticky threads

Posts
- Created posts
- Views on attachments

User
- Days since registration
- Referrals
- Received infractions
- Reputation
- Visitor messages on profiles
- Members of own social groups 
- Albumpictures
- Friends


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 16, 2008)

is this for both the green and orange bars? or just the orange one?


----------



## Lizard.King (Jun 16, 2008)

maybe the green is just for how Active you are, so how many posts a day


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 16, 2008)

Is it taking in past information or is starting a tally now?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 16, 2008)

Lizard.King said:


> maybe the green is just for how Active you are, so how many posts a day



mmmm......i dont know about that one


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 16, 2008)

what happen the the gallery little thing that usto be over there?
that was a nice short cut....


----------



## Hank (Jun 16, 2008)

Im still confused?

Hank.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 16, 2008)

Damn I thought I was buggin out for a minute


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 16, 2008)

I think s/he's workin' on it. 
Color coding is nice, but I'm with OrecA and want to know; what does the color coding mean, exactly? 

Actually, I was thinking about using colored Avery labels or stickers to color code my plants.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 16, 2008)

So what is this neg rep deal...I need more info on this because what if someone just doesnt like you


----------



## Alto (Jun 16, 2008)

it must still be in progress
I have over 600 posts (not that much really but Im new)
and still have 1 point lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 16, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Here is the new information on the experience system:
> 
> *Calculation of the score*
> Taken into calculation are these things:
> ...


What about number of pictures posted ??


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

*No smiley points......I'm toast.............*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't understand why this is necessary? Does the amount of post you make really matter? I guess it does give you more street cred...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I don't understand why this is necessary? Does the amount of post you make really matter? I guess it does give you more street cred...


*???? I've seen names that I've never or hardly seen before with more scores than mine...I
don't mind the fact, but I don't get how that happens..Shit I'm going to go back to doing acid...less confusing..*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 16, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> mmmm......i dont know about that one


 takes another look


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 16, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> takes another look


Take a look at how full your green activity bar is, damn lol. Are you on 24/7 or what? lol j/k.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Take a look at how full your green activity bar is, damn lol. Are you on 24/7 or what? lol j/k.


*No I am............*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *No I am............*


Ya and his bar is bigger, lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 16, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Take a look at how full your green activity bar is, damn lol. Are you on 24/7 or what? lol j/k.



i wouldnt say 24/7 but i do be on here alot


i like to help and play with the local trolls under the bridge!


that is how you all's mods status need to be looking.....but we wont go there


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 16, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Ya and his bar is bigger, lol


I thought it was just my eyes messing with me, I kept rubbing them and was getting annoyed.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Ya and his bar is bigger, lol


*Oh..a whip it out and measure thing.....*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Oh..a whip it out and measure thing.....*


What does the orange one mean?


----------



## ThunderLips (Jun 16, 2008)

I also saw some award thingies next to FDD's name.... I want one!

My bar is short, but i got girth!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> What does the orange one mean?


*I know the points increase by posts...mine have so far & I doubt that it wasn't anything profound..*


----------



## loveformetal1 (Jun 16, 2008)

eh.. a popularity contest... ranks are the worst things to happen to forums. Eventually all people care abut is their status.. many forums I have seen turn to shit because of similar stuff.

Why not stick with rep.. and elite membership.. maybe post count


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

loveformetal1 said:


> eh.. a popularity contest... ranks are the worst things to happen to forums. Eventually all people care abut is their status.. many forums I have seen turn to shit because of similar stuff.
> 
> Why not stick with rep.. and elite membership.. maybe post count


Thats true, but it doesn't really mean shit if you enjoy the people (most anyway) here.....as I do.....it is a competitive world anyway, and if the system is fair & even.....
alls good...WHAT I ONLY GOT 1 POINT FOR ALL THIS TYPING....what a rip...


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 16, 2008)

Besides, its not the size of the bar that matters. It's how you use it.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 16, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Besides, its not the size of the bar that matters. It's how you use it.


I never believe that when i hear it.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 16, 2008)

I would like the gallery link to come back, if that's possible with the new hacks.


----------



## rkm (Jun 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Thats true, but it doesn't really mean shit if you enjoy the people (most anyway) here.....as I do.....it is a competitive world anyway, and if the system is fair & even.....
> alls good...WHAT I ONLY GOT 1 POINT FOR ALL THIS TYPING....what a rip...


I have seen the mods take action for abuse of the point system but there is still some lingering residue of the mess it made. The points system here is not intended to be a status. It is more of a review of a persons knowledge and other information when they assist a person in resolving an issue, as an example. It should be treated as such, and only given when deserved and warranted. I dont know if thats how the admin/mods view the rating system but thats how I feel about it. Maybe there should be a detailed explanation of the ratings system somewhere, if there isnt already....I never thought to look myself for something like that until now.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jun 16, 2008)

hmm...

anyone else still confused like me!?!?


----------



## GoodFriend (Jun 16, 2008)

i'm level 14... is that good???

wtf...
why do new things that make life easier always make things harder??? =p


----------



## tckfui (Jun 17, 2008)

what happen to the link to peoples galleries?!?!?! 
how many points is each thing worth?


----------



## shamegame (Jun 17, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> i'm level 14... is that good???
> 
> wtf...
> why do new things that make life easier always make things harder??? =p


The new system takes many things into account- most of which are totally irrelevant when considering which growers know their stuff, and which ones just post a crapload and are very active. But the rep still seems to be a big part of it, so I dunno. It is a reward for content system- the problem is the content can be very helpful in the growing dept., or totally OT...even completly worthless but it all seems to count.

Maybe I am high and am reading this all wrong


----------



## Alto (Jun 17, 2008)

It would be hard, no impossible, for them to merit "value" for each post.
That is why I liked the Rep system as it was, not perfect but working.
I repped people that either set me on the correct path when I have an issue
or show me support in my journal (that is important as well to me)
and it was an excellent way to, as was said, keep track of a persons growing knowledge but...
Some people that really know their shit don't always troll the forums looking to help, 
hence not as much rep as a popular person that knows less about growing.
What I expect we will see will be more short posts
and people "chiming in" to gain points for their bar
making it a bit more difficult to "weed" through all that to get to the valuable posts here.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2008)

shamegame said:


> The new system takes many things into account- most of which are totally irrelevant when considering which growers know their stuff, and which ones just post a crapload and are very active. But the rep still seems to be a big part of it, so I dunno. It is a reward for content system- the problem is the content can be very helpful in the growing dept., or totally OT...even completly worthless but it all seems to count.
> 
> Maybe I am high and am reading this all wrong


*Growers knowing their stuff...is almost a moot point..What some dude does in the forest might sound like crap to an advanced grower, who encounters all sorts of problems that have established remedies...I've heard & seen stuff done to grow plants like sound like utter crap....but worked fine for "joe"....Like myself...I'm no Green Giant, but in 6 years of growing I lost only 1 crop and still managed to re-start and get a good weed. My plants may not be "coma" weed, but for my $ out lay, it's better than the stuff I pay for..and every year I give away about 50% of my plants, and everyone one loves them..* throws out shoulder patting self on back*......I wish I had the place & health to do more...
but alas.....no sea of green.....but my pond of green is great...
*


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 17, 2008)

These orange and green bars seem like crap to me! Why won't Mr.Rollitup answer any of our questions? I'm pretty sure everyone thinks this is a little vague. Right?

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2008)

they're just little bars. it's not really changing anything. you can still grow your weed and post all about it.


----------



## BongJuice (Jun 17, 2008)

*WHAT HAPPENED TO THE GALLERY BUTTON THAT WAS TO THE RIGHT?*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2008)

BongJuice said:


> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THE GALLERY BUTTON THAT WAS TO THE RIGHT?*




it's gone, obviously.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jun 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's gone, obviously.



and heres the winner for most helpful reply of the year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hahaha


i think they look neat, actually, and i like that i have mr. ganja title along with my lumberjack title again.... 


guess i gotta post a lot more!!!
i wanna have 15 points!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2008)

*I'm pretty much OK with it all, except I'd like the pm message back on top of the page so you don't have to go to another page to check...fine with a good comp..but my shit box takes forever.........before you say it fdd...yeah I'm working on getting a cray comp...  *


----------



## 40acres (Jun 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm pretty much OK with it all, except I'd like the pm message back on top of the page so you don't have to go to another page to check...fine with a good comp..but my shit box takes forever.........before you say it fdd...yeah I'm working on getting a cray comp...  *


If you redid the string between the cans, it might speed things up.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jun 17, 2008)

40acres said:


> If you redid the string between the cans, it might speed things up.


actually, thin wire works better... try THAT

... but yeah, i'd really like the pm box back... now its just a blank green space...

... unless something else was gonna fill the void?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2008)

the Pm notification box was slowing down the whole site.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jun 17, 2008)

serious?

no way!

funny computers....

hey how do you get the medals???
i don't think i've seen that explained...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> serious?
> 
> no way!
> 
> ...



it's explained on the first post of this thread. i'm top dog. i get to wear the medals.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's explained on the first post of this thread. i'm top dog. i get to wear the medals.


*The mind reels with possibilities......*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *The mind reels with possibilities......*


If he wasnt a mod I would tell you whatthose medals are really for, and how he recieved them from RIU himself.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2008)

40acres said:


> If he wasnt a mod I would tell you whatthose medals are really for, and how he recieved them from RIU himself.


*Double dare you..............How long is stick plant going to be your avatar.?..I still grin at it...*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 17, 2008)

You're one to talk, you can't even upload your own avatar.... still using the wicked generic default.


PS: I always wanted to type "wicked generic".


----------



## Hank (Jun 17, 2008)

I want a medal. Hell even a patch be nice

Hank.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 17, 2008)

*perfectly clear to me...*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 17, 2008)

*why is everyone always picking on fdd?*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 17, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *why is everyone always picking on fdd?*


Because he's gonna get what is coming to him.


[insert] Sinister Music [/insert]


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> You're one to talk, you can't even upload your own avatar.... still using the wicked generic default.
> 
> 
> PS: I always wanted to type "wicked generic".


*I'm soooo sorry my computer & skill's don't meet your almighty approval..Maybe you should get a clue about an inside joke.....before you rag on someone.....When I do update my system, I'll upload a picture of my ass & dedicate it to....*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm soooo sorry my computer & skill's don't meet your almighty approval..Maybe you should get a clue about an inside joke.....before you rag on someone.....When I do update my system, I'll upload a picture of my ass & dedicate it to....*


Manlove?



Twisty, quit making me do that. The stick in my picture grows a little everytime i have to.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 17, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Is it taking in past information or is starting a tally now?


It will start updating past information... with the amount of users on the system it takes a bit to processs them all.

The medals are given to user who post lots, helpful etc... mods will be exempt from this.

Green bar is activity level on the forum and the orange bar is your total level.


----------



## tckfui (Jun 17, 2008)

I see a whole lot of people in the top 50 with the most expierience that havnt been around in moths, or ended up getting kicked


----------



## bongspit (Jun 17, 2008)

*I wish the green bar was blue...blue is my favorite color....*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 17, 2008)

It would be cool if it was a joint being burned down.


----------



## tckfui (Jun 17, 2008)

mmm spliffs. 
hey olli what happen to FDD on the VBexpierience ranking thing? he was first or second last night now hes gone?! 
Marijuana Growing - vBExperience Ranking
whats going on here I WANT ANSWERS!!!


----------



## bongspit (Jun 17, 2008)

*the truth is out there*


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 17, 2008)

rollitup said:


> It will start updating past information... with the amount of users on the system it takes a bit to processs them all.
> 
> The medals are given to user who post lots, helpful etc... mods will be exempt from this.
> 
> Green bar is activity level on the forum and the orange bar is your total level.


Ok, I've figured some things out.
First, the size of your bar appears to be directly proportional to where you live. I live in a forest.

Second, we still have reputation points, along with the new nifty bars.

Third, still no gallery link. Will that link be returning? We understand it takes time, of course, but right now if a person doesn't have their own gallery bookmarked to hyperlink and they say, "Take a look at my gallery" then no one can. 

Fourth, sometimes, when I link my gallery it comes up properly as Marijuana Pics - Gallery (or something like that), other times it just parses itself out to say "Error", which I find amusing, but many may find confusing.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2008)

40acres said:


> Manlove?
> 
> 
> 
> Twisty, quit making me do that. The stick in my picture grows a little everytime i have to.


*It's been one of THOSE days.........12 eggs on the floor..+++++man I need a joint and I'm out...*


----------



## shamegame (Jun 17, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *the truth is out there*


Yes, the truth IS out there.


----------



## joebuck (Jun 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *It's been one of THOSE days.........12 eggs on the floor..+++++man I need a joint and I'm out...*


I feel for ya Twisty. I'm out too and am finding it hard to stay focused at work...obviously, since I'm here trying to figure out what the hell the bars are for - are mine long because I read more than I post? Hmmmm.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 17, 2008)

Bars are making THOSE days seem a little less crappy.


----------



## Alto (Jun 18, 2008)

...and the gallery link returns...
Thank you

* Oh and I think I dinged?*
or does the orange bar need to reach the top for that?


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 18, 2008)

alto I sneeked a peek @ your gallery.. inspired me to go to your room...
HOLLY SMOKES ... that is an amazing world of wonder. dident want to mess
up your place. so drop you a wowwee line here.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2008)

Alto said:


> ...and the gallery link returns...
> Thank you
> 
> * Oh and I think I dinged?*
> or does the orange bar need to reach the top for that?


*Depends how hard you hit it....*


----------



## Alto (Jun 18, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> alto I sneeked a peek @ your gallery.. inspired me to go to your room...
> HOLLY SMOKES ... that is an amazing world of wonder. dident want to mess
> up your place. so drop you a wowwee line here.


Well thank you for the very kind words
but feel free to "mess up my place" with any comments or advice you want to.
You have a wonderful reputation MrsM and I would appreciate your comments


BTW:
Ding is a common expression in Massive Multi-player Online Games used in chat when you reach the next level. This is followed by a flurry of CG,Gratz, WTG etc...


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 25, 2008)

bars are gone... anyone know why or whats the deal with crazy back and forth updates?

No Myrollitup tap on the top either!


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 25, 2008)

It's all showing up just fine for me... out of curiosity, what browser are you using?


----------



## tckfui (Jun 25, 2008)

I have bars, and the my rollitup tab, butttttttttt whenever I subscribe to a new thread it dosnt show up in my new thread subscription, it shows up in my 5 recent threads, but not in the big col spot where it lets you know stuff happen since you posted... does anyone understand my babling?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

mine's fine. for real. or i'm trippin'.


----------



## tckfui (Jun 25, 2008)

your totally tripping balls dude


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2008)

tckfui said:


> your totally tripping balls dude



right on.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 26, 2008)

IDK but I have the rep bars- but no activity or orange bar... and i am on firefox as always- never had this before.

What about the myrollitup orange tab at the top of the page, now i just have advertisements there...


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 26, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I have bars, and the my rollitup tab, butttttttttt whenever I subscribe to a new thread it dosnt show up in my new thread subscription, it shows up in my 5 recent threads, but not in the big col spot where it lets you know stuff happen since you posted... does anyone understand my babling?


Yes, I understand you, I happen to speak fluent babble. 

We've got this, and panhead's issues with attachments (this may have changed because the attachment interface has changed), and I am getting other "forum weirdness." Allow me to elaborate:

Private messages (this has been happening since the weekend)--I get the little pop-up notice on a new message, go and read the message. Then I get another pop-up notification, I click it, but it's for the same message that I just got so I get an error message saying to contact the site admin. Weirdness.

I am using Firefox on my Linux machine, haven't checked the site on my Windows machine, but I also use Firefox on that machine as well (Win XP). Panhead's using Internet Exploder. There are almost always compatibility issues with the different browsers, browsers in different operating systems, and the ever-so-mysterious 'stuff'. This is your problem, Mr. fui, the mysterious stuff. It makes you babble. 

Has everyone cleared their cache yet? (Don't ask me to remember how to do this on Windows when I'm working in Linux, mkay?) There also may be browser settings that I'm drawing a blank on... I have pop-ups blocked except for certain sites... and.. ok, I'm a lame duck. Which is alright, because ducks don't need to walk as much as swim.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 26, 2008)

Do you guys know how to capture screen shots?


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 26, 2008)

hit shift or FN depending on your keyboard setup and look for a button on your keyboard that says print screen or PrtSc


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 26, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> hit shift or FN depending on your keyboard setup and look for a button on your keyboard that says print screen or PrtSc


 Thanks, I think someone will need it.  I know how to do it, I was asking the rest of you. I'm wondering if it might help to sort out the issues (I rely on the "My Rollitup" linkage).

Here, have a cookie.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll take some rep insted  lol


----------



## christinedamelio (Jul 7, 2008)

"smoke cigarrettes till the day she dies"


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 21, 2008)

im sorry i had to start this up again lol but how do you rep someone?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 21, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> im sorry i had to start this up again lol but how do you rep someone?


 Click on the scale of justice upper right hand side, brings up a window, I like it when people at least put their initials, lets me track how I helped who??
I have one big problem with this system. The more threads you start, the more server space you use. Period. I have been around for a day or two and I have only started 6 threads to save server space. Does anyone else see this as an issue?? VV


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 21, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Click on the scale of justice upper right hand side, brings up a window, I like it when people at least put their initials, lets me track how I helped who??
> I have one big problem with this system. The more threads you start, the more server space you use. Period. I have been around for a day or two and I have only started 6 threads to save server space. Does anyone else see this as an issue?? VV



Wait a sec pops.....I dont understand what you are saying. Are you saying you dont start threads because you are trying to save server space? If so, then I think you need a reward Will someone please let pops know its ok to start threads!!!


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 21, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Click on the scale of justice upper right hand side, brings up a window, I like it when people at least put their initials, lets me track how I helped who??
> I have one big problem with this system. The more threads you start, the more server space you use. Period. I have been around for a day or two and I have only started 6 threads to save server space. Does anyone else see this as an issue?? VV


hey buddy... just wondering... what does thread starting have to do with REP giving?

i didn't know there was a correlation 

much love friend


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 22, 2008)

there isn't, I had something I wanted to say and she asked a question. VV


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 22, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Wait a sec pops.....I dont understand what you are saying. Are you saying you dont start threads because you are trying to save server space? If so, then I think you need a reward Will someone please let pops know its ok to start threads!!!


Sounds to me like you understood it. There was a new member that started at least three threads yesterday, all about the same thing, had like 4 or 5 responses each time. You mean he build his rep that way?? 
I know it is ok to start threads, I'm kind like Mr. Ed, I don't talk unless I have something to say. VV


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 22, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Click on the scale of justice upper right hand side, brings up a window, I like it when people at least put their initials, lets me track how I helped who??
> I have one big problem with this system. The more threads you start, the more server space you use. Period. I have been around for a day or two and I have only started 6 threads to save server space. Does anyone else see this as an issue?? VV


 
man this is sooo confusing its pissin me off! ya i understand that lil window comes up with the bars but what do you click on? i clicked on the bars and it just comes to this page where is says vBexprience and all these names, but there is nowhere to leave a name or comment. i even dunno know if i repped them. im really sorry for bein such a burden but im just really aggravated. thanks in adavance


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 22, 2008)

You clicked the wrong thing. Don't click the bars where your stats are, click the tiny little balance scales above that, next to the post number.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 22, 2008)

Here, look. See the little scales? (For some reason the screenshot took out the cursor)


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 22, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Here, look. See the little scales? (For some reason the screenshot took out the cursor)


 
omg wow i feel really stupid! thank you so much.... now i can rep you!!! lol


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 22, 2008)

Don't rep me just for that. There's a lot to look at and see on this site, and I needed just as much help to find it. Then they added activity and that, while not replacing the gallery links (but mine's embedded into my signature), ugh.

So, did you have to re-sign a user agreement in the past couple of days?


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 22, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Don't rep me just for that. There's a lot to look at and see on this site, and I needed just as much help to find it. Then they added activity and that, while not replacing the gallery links (but mine's embedded into my signature), ugh.
> 
> So, did you have to re-sign a user agreement in the past couple of days?


 
lol too bad! i repped you anyways  yes it was so nice to have that little gallery link in the posts! and yes i think i did... i just remember when i was tryin to reply to someone and it made me agree to somethin lol


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't want to give anyone the wrong impression, no one told me not to start threads, I just believe it is easier if you keep it all together. When I see a thread titled: My flowering plants at ( insert any number of days you want) I think your thread is going to be out of date and pretty much useless tomorrow. If you have a journal and post your progress folks will know how long they have been in flowering, just title your response, 45 days flowering, it still shows up. If you check, I think you will find that a thread requires the computer to set up a minimum size data base, with all of the features we have that is not a small amount spread over 50000 people. I see complaints about speed etc., when your computer slows down what do you do? Clean out the garbage? We don't delete them at rollit up unless it doesn't fit the rules or you ask a mod to do it. I think the percentage of ????? threads that could be gotten rid of is probably large. VV


----------



## abudsmoker (Aug 22, 2008)

dont delete...... more servers


----------



## MrFishy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm not sure the activity bar reflects accurate involvement . . . I've been comin' 'round since March (I think) and spending 6-12 hours almost every single day reading and adding to posts, and I think yesterday it said 23%.
I dunno, it seems like I'm here more than that number reflects, all things being equal?


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, and my activity level says 100%, and... I am pretty sure I don't spend 100% of my time here.  

Although! I wish the GrowFAQs were back, I really kinda need some of the reference material in there, on cloning.


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Oct 5, 2008)

How the fuck do i start a thread? i think im retarded


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 5, 2008)

beginnerbloomer said:


> How the fuck do i start a thread? i think im retarded


I also think you are retarded.


----------



## Seamaiden (Oct 5, 2008)

No.. I think that new users have to get so many posts before they can do things like start threads.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Every user can post a new thread. They just need to see the icon.


----------



## Seamaiden (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok, so now we can crack on 'em for not figuring it out?


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 28, 2008)

how many awards are there?


----------



## tckfui (Oct 28, 2008)

wow, I was just looking for this thread 10 minutes ago... now magicaly people post in it and make it easy to find, I love you guys


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 3, 2009)

ok so when you get rep...... there are green boxes and blue boxes, what do the blue boxes mean???


----------



## streff (Jul 14, 2009)

lol yea its still pretty confusing


----------



## letsdickcheney (Aug 5, 2009)

yo 

just saw the 'experience' statistics on myself...whoa!!! i mean my ex girlfriend did'nt keep tabs on me this much...LOL.

letsdickcheney


----------



## letsdickcheney (Aug 9, 2009)

jus saw a stranger-member's profile who has only* 2* posts. ONLY *2*...*TWO*...POSTS?!?!?! AND* 762* POINTS AND LEVEL *FOUR*!!!! wow must be like some unbelievable posts...like mark twain n shi*!! tobe able to get 350 points n two levels for each.

r these ratings bs ???

BTW i copied the profile if you'd like to see it.

thankyou,
letsdickcheney


----------



## TheFucknChrOnic (Dec 1, 2009)

i just read damn near half this thread,and im more confused now than before i tried to actualy figure it out!!??..some one that really knows about all the experience and status ins and outs should break it down for us mush-for-brains...or am i the only one out there


----------



## LIAMGREENFINGER (Aug 14, 2010)

new to site help????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 15, 2010)

LIAMGREENFINGER said:


> new to site help????


go to introductions and introduce yourself, don't be shy. then if you're a grower, check out the growroom. if you're looking for grow info, check out the growroom. if you don't grow and just smoke the herb and like to shoot the shit while you're enjoying your buzz, go to cannabis cafe. hope this helps


----------



## greenkrakzak (Jan 22, 2011)

whats all this orange/blue/green bar stuff, i dont see any of this?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 21, 2011)

greenkrakzak said:


> whats all this orange/blue/green bar stuff, i dont see any of this?


 Wiggy eh??


----------



## greenkrakzak (Feb 21, 2011)

haha yeah... old shit, i dont even really get the new stuff, but i dont think anyone does completely other than riu himself


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 9, 2011)

i am really confused about it !!!


----------



## MellowFarmer (May 4, 2012)

TheFucknChrOnic said:


> i just read damn near half this thread,and im more confused now than before i tried to actualy figure it out!!??..some one that really knows about all the experience and status ins and outs should break it down for us mush-for-brains...or am i the only one out there


No you are not alone-what scale of Justice pop up window? and where do likes come in?


----------



## Weedasaurus (May 27, 2012)

is the experience, the number of green bars above your avatar?


----------



## doowmd (Jun 7, 2012)

the green bar below ur name is your rep. the more rep you recieve the bigger the green bar gets.


----------



## vostok (Feb 5, 2014)

Can a member opt out of this """"SYSTEM""" and still be a contributing member of RIU ....? No Rep. points, No Like points, no rewards expected, no bonus bonds, no BMW at Christmas, no free lottery tickets, no free RIU. T shirt ....etc etc ...lol


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2014)

vostok said:


> Can a member opt out of this """"SYSTEM""" and still be a contributing member of RIU ....? No Rep. points, No Like points, no rewards expected, no bonus bonds, no BMW at Christmas, no free lottery tickets, no free RIU. T shirt ....etc etc ...lol


no, its there in the system you cannot unuse it


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 7, 2014)

vostok said:


> Can a member opt out of this """"SYSTEM""" and still be a contributing member of RIU ....? No Rep. points, No Like points, no rewards expected, no bonus bonds, no BMW at Christmas, no free lottery tickets, no free RIU. T shirt ....etc etc ...lol




If you don't want your Rep to display, you can turn it off. Go to My Rollitup, and then General Settings, and it's the second option.


----------



## kagecog (Apr 7, 2014)

Has the system changed for reputation? I've been a member for over a year with almost 400 posts and for some reason its saying "new member" for me now?


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2014)

kagecog please read this thread if youre question is unanswered or youre still unsure post in it admin will help http://rollitup.org/t/new-and-updated-rollitup.822552/


----------



## kagecog (Apr 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> kagecog please read this thread if youre question is unanswered or youre still unsure post in it admin will help http://rollitup.org/t/new-and-updated-rollitup.822552/


Thanks sunni!


----------



## michael311 (Mar 14, 2015)

uI am new to the website, I am happy for this website so nice to meet you all. I have been growing in promix for years but decided i was ready to build a hydro system. I used 4" pvc I have a 16 gallon reservoir, I have a timer set to come on once every 2 hours for 4 mins as that is how long it takes the pipe to flood. this is day 5. I am using my ph at 6.3 and using dyna grow. I am not used to this method but what should I look for? my room conditions are 75 degrees with humidity around 40% fresh air incoming with air being exhausted. About how long should It take to start seeing growth? if anyone could help me please message me as I wont know how to get back to this forum. Thanks for any help


----------

